# Global Virtual Orchid Show April 4, 2020



## My Green Pets (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi everyone, many of you, like me, have experienced the letdown of a local orchid show or expo being cancelled due to the restrictions currently in place to limit the spread of the coronavirus. Earlier this afternoon on YouTube, I suggested a virtual orchid show as an attempt to counter that disappointment.

The idea is that on Saturday, April 4, orchid growers around the world will upload photos/videos of their plants in bloom with the hashtag #gvos2020 in an effort to spread the love of our beautiful flowers and brighten each others' day. It will be across multiple platforms—YouTube, Instagram, Facebook, other social media sites, and it would be great to have it here as well. As of yet, it is just a showcase, with no judging or prizes, but I am talking with a couple of AOS judges to see if they would be willing to pick some of their favorites from that day in various categories. We may be able to organize an optional competition as part of the event for those interested.

Just curious if anyone here on Slippertalk thinks that this would be a good idea, and if they would like to help spread the word or participate; if so, maybe we could start a thread that day for people to share their photos/videos. Thank you, orchid friends!

William Green, My Green Pets


----------



## monocotman (Mar 15, 2020)

Great idea Will, 
Count me in,
David
Ps love your YouTube channel!


----------



## troy (Mar 15, 2020)

I think it's a great idea for orchid enthusiast to share!!


----------



## KateL (Mar 15, 2020)

Nice idea!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 16, 2020)

I think it is a great idea and would certainly participate!


----------



## musa (Mar 17, 2020)

Love that idea!
I have a personal maximum of Paphs in bloom at the moment but nobody can come and watch...


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 17, 2020)

Awesome guys. 4/4/2020 is the date. And since it's virtual, you can post photos of plants that aren't necessarily in bloom at the moment. It'll be cool to see photos from plants that bloom throughout the year, something you couldn't see at a 'real' show.


----------



## chris20 (Mar 22, 2020)

Good idea and something to do while stuck at home.


----------



## spiranthes (Mar 23, 2020)

chris20 said:


> Good idea and something to do while stuck at home.


Fantastic! I joined several years ago and have never posted anything. I was just thinking of posting a few photos because of cancelled shows and meetings. Maybe I won't lurk in the background now. Cathy


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 25, 2020)

Awesome idea... I'm in!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 1, 2020)

Could be fun, if I remember lol. All my Calopogons will be blooming.


----------



## gego (Apr 1, 2020)

Great!!! I would love to see all your Chids.

I dont have much since my plants are still recovering from our move last Sept.

Let us know how to do this, have not done this before.
Thanks


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 4, 2020)

Hey everyone, the event has begun! People all over the world are posting photos and videos of their orchids on various platforms. I primarily hang out on YouTube and there have been some nice videos posted. Just search for GVOS2020 if you are interested in looking around!

Link: GVOS2020 videos on YouTube


----------



## JasonG (Apr 4, 2020)

Twitter is jumping too. Lots of great pictures up there. This was a great idea.


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Apr 5, 2020)

It has been great to see all the GVOS2020 videos, Thank you to everyone that has posted! I’m a novice at Youtube, but here is a look at my plants in bloom.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLRz00oFG7wRnsaB63noN3S6MAI5Ar_xkj


----------

